# Slab on grade power to kitchen island



## jar546 (Jul 31, 2019)

During a renovation, if the contractor wanted to provide power to a new island and opted to channel the concrete.  What methods would have to be used to make this a code compliant installation and protect the wires from physical damage?  In this case, the contractor wanted to run UF cable in this shallow groove and cover with grout then tile the floor.


----------



## Msradell (Jul 31, 2019)

Rigid metal conduit is the only code acceptable method.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 1, 2019)

Msradell said:


> Rigid metal conduit is the only code acceptable method.



Yes, that would be the best option to choose as an installer.  What about Schedule 80 PVC?  What code section do you cite for the requirement of RMC?  I do not believe that 300.4(F) would apply as they make no mention of concrete or masonry and 300.4(F) would allow EMT.  Thoughts?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 1, 2019)

If this were a slab on grade, it would be considered a wet location.


----------

